# service jail



## unitrunker (Feb 10, 2020)

I just noticed than the service command verb 'status' is not consistent with start / stop. I can start / stop a specific jail with:

# service jail start alpha
# service jail stop alpha

The 'status' verb provides similar output to jls. 

# jls
   JID  IP Address      Hostname                      Path
     1  127.0.1.1       alpha                         /usr/jails/alpha
     2  127.0.1.2       bravo                         /usr/jails/bravo
     3  127.0.1.3       charlie                       /usr/jails/charlie

# service jail status

 JID             IP Address      Hostname                      Path
 alpha           127.0.1.1       alpha                         /usr/jails/alpha
 bravo           127.0.1.2       bravo                         /usr/jails/bravo
 charlie         127.0.1.3       charlie                       /usr/jails/charlie

I expected adding the jail name to the end of 'service jail status' to be similar to jls with -j <jail-name>.

# jls -j alpha
   JID  IP Address      Hostname                      Path
     1  127.0.1.1       alpha                         /usr/jails/alpha

# service jail status alpha

 JID             IP Address      Hostname                      Path
 alpha           127.0.1.1       alpha                         /usr/jails/alpha
 bravo           127.0.1.2       bravo                         /usr/jails/bravo
 charlie         127.0.1.3       charlie                       /usr/jails/charlie

The extra parameter is ignored. Not a big deal - just differed from my initial expectations.


----------

